# What Loreal facial product can i use that is comparable to lancome Visionnaire



## sunbug33 (Mar 2, 2012)

My sister gave me a couple samples of the lancome visionnaire facial cream and i loved it but cannot afford to buy it at 84-90 bucks a bottle. and have been doing some reading up on how loreal is very similar and made by them and was wondering if someone could tell me what loreal product would be very close to the lancome visionnaire cream.. thanks. I have been trying to find one for months now.

Thanks again

sunbug33


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 2, 2012)

unfortunately i can't help but there are a lot of awesome ladies on here who probably know more than me!

what i do know though is that lancome is owned by loreal, so it doesn't surprise me if they have a less pricey alternative that is close!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunbug33 (Mar 2, 2012)

ok Great hope someone can help it doesn't even have to be loreal product but i figured since they were made by Lancome the chances would be greater to find a more affordable one for me to use.


----------



## sunbug33 (Mar 2, 2012)

ok Great hope someone can help it doesn't even have to be loreal product but i figured since they were made by Lancome the chances would be greater to find a more affordable one for me to use.


----------



## AliciaMLay (Mar 3, 2012)

Ugh, hate to say it, but there really isn't much out there like Visionnaire. They use a special patented complex in that serum that is exclusive to Lancome. You could try one of the Loreal Youth Code serums, but you'll end up getting more filler and way less active ingredient, and still pay around $30. A serum I love that is similar is by Juice Beauty, an organic skin care line. Their Green Apple Serum works on age spots, fine lines, pores, and wrinkles. And it actually works! If you use that with their Green Apple peel twice a week, that combo would do even better than Visionnaire! Are you near an Ulta? They carry a kit by Juice called Age Defy, it's only 30 bucks and has the serum and peel, plus a cleanser and awesome moisturizer. I love their stuff because it works, and quickly too! I think juicebeauty.com has some amazing deals sometimes. The Serum is $54 for a full size, and the Full Strength peel is $48 I think. The kit would be your best bet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 3, 2012)

OH, that Apple Peel sounds interesting... FYI, Juice Beauty is also sold at Whole Foods!


----------



## AliciaMLay (Mar 4, 2012)

That apple peel is life-changing. The full strength has 15% gycolic acid! Juice completely cleared my acne for good. I'll pretty much buy anything they make now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I forgot they are at Whole Foods. So cool to find a certified organic line that actually works.


----------



## sunbug33 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks so much!! I'll have to look into that. Probably have to buy online cause unfortunately I don't have a store anywhere near me. Thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alottanonsense (Aug 10, 2013)

It looks like Youth Code by Loreal is very similar.  They are both advertised to tighten pores, diminish lines and improve skin's texture.  I just bought my 3rd bottle of Visionnaire since it came out and then turned on the TV and saw a commercial for Youth Code Texture Perfector Serum Concentrate.  It is only $24.99 for a 1 oz bottle compared to Visionnaire's price of $89.00 for 1oz..


----------



## Diorgrl (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sunbug33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sister gave me a couple samples of the lancome visionnaire facial cream and i loved it but cannot afford to buy it at 84-90 bucks a bottle. and have been doing some reading up on how loreal is very similar and made by them and was wondering if someone could tell me what loreal product would be very close to the lancome visionnaire cream.. thanks. I have been trying to find one for months now.
> 
> ...


 Hi Sun, I read your post and have always used Prestige Skincare and Makeup. I worked for Loreal as well.  The Visionnaire has 4% of the main ingredient, LR2412 and the Youth Code Texture Perfector has 2%. This ingredient is stated to reach all layers of the skin for optimum results.  It is Jasmonic Acid.  You can look that up if you want, it's online. 

I just got an Allure and it has a sample of the Youth Code, so I am def. trying it!! It looks and smells exactly like the Vissionaire. If you don't like the Y.C. you can go to a DF&amp;C store at an outlet and they sell lots of reduced, but brand new, Lancome makeup, skincare, fragrance.

Hope this helps you out!!

Gabrielle


----------

